
London police’s face recognition system gets it wrong 81% of the time - La-ang
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613922/london-polices-face-recognition-system-gets-it-wrong-81-of-the-time/
======
mtmail
currently on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20364523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20364523)

